# Cambiar IP en Router



## JoS182

Hola, compre un router wireless de la marca Linksys Modelo WRT54G y lo que necesitaría saber es como cambiar la ip de un PC que tengo conectada via Enthernet.

Esto lo necesito para poder hacer descargas directas por rapidshare y no tener que esperar 80 minutos entre descarga y descarga. Antes lo que hacia era modificar la ip via DOS pero ahora no funciona.


Entre a la configuración del router, y entre lo que creo que hay que modificar para cambiar la ip esta:
*
Dirección IP local
 Máscara de subred
Servidor DHCP: (lo tengo Activado)
Dirección IP inicial*

Si alguien me podria decir como cambiar la ip de la PC, se lo agradeceria mucho.
Desde ya muchas gracias.


PD: Tengo una laptop conectada por wifi al router y esta PC que comente, para hacer una conexión lan esta se genera automáticamente o la tengo que configurar? (Para correr aplicaciones como juegos y demas).


----------



## Jos1957

Esos sitios toman la IP Pública de la conexión, de modo que lo que tendrás que hacer es desconectar al router y volverlo a conectar para que se te asigne una nueva IP. Obviamente la IP del router no debe ser fija, sino dinámica.


----------



## luiselelectronico

Hola para cambiar ip yo utilizo un truco en el que no tengo que desconectar el router. Aqui publico un pequeño tutorial (Este tutorial solo lo he probado con el router y servicio de internet infinitum de telmex).

1. Entras a la siguiente direccion http://www.foundstone.com/us/resources/termsofuse.asp?file=superscan.exe&warn=true y te descargas el programa superscan. 

2. Al termino de la descarga lo instalas en tu computadora. 

3. Abres el programa y tu explorador de internet.

4. En el explorador de internet escribes como direccion "home" (sin comillas). Te abrira una pagina que es el resumen del sistema del router. Selecciona la casilla de enlace de banda ancha: resumen. En esta pagina te aparecera la direccion de internet (ip) por ejemplo 189.165.110.56 la cual copiaras.

5. Entras a superscan y en la casilla donde dice ip star pegas la ip pero el ultimo numero despues del punto lo borras y le pones uno por ejemplo 189.165.110.56 en vez de dejarla asi borras el 56 y le pones uno para que quede asi 189.165.110.1. Luego pegas otra vez la ip en la casilla de abajo stop pero esta vez el numero final lo cambiaras por cien por ejemplo 189.165.110.56 en vez de dejarla asi borraras el 56 y lo cambiaras por cien asi 189.165.110.100. 

6. Le das clic en el boton star y el programa comenzara a scanear todas la ips existentes osea las que se esten utilizando del xxx.xxx.xxx.1 al xxx.xxx.xxx.100. Lo unico que tienes que hacer es fijarte que la terminacion de las ips escaneadas van ordenadas, por ejemplo: 189.165.110.1, 189.165.110.2, 189.165.110.3, etc. fijate que vayan ordenadas y habra casos en los que falte una, por ejemplo 189.165.110.1, 189.165.110.2, 189.165.110.3, 189.165.110.5. En este caso falta la ip 189.165.110.4 que es la que vamos a utilizar.

7. Regresamos al explorador y le damos clic en la casilla configuracion avanzada ponemos nuestra contraseña y nos dara la pagina de configuracion. Nos vamos a la parte donde dice ip de banda ancha y seleccionamos la casilla "Configurar manualmente la configuración de la dirección IP". Donde dice direccion ip pegamos unas de las ips que no fueron escaneadas en este caso la ip 189.165.110.4.

8. Le damos en "guardar" y asi el router cambiara de ip y podremos descargar de rapidshare. Si queremos volver a descargar de rapidshare debemos de repetir los pasos 3-8.

 Eso fue todo si tienen alguna pregunta no duden en hacermela y yo con gusto se las repondere. Gracias y saludos a todos.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
Yo lo hago así:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/119326/
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## anx

tambien lo puedes acer asi.

1. abres el cmd ( ejecutar y pones cmd)
2. pones ipconfig /relase
3. cuando hayan pasado unos minutos pones otra vez en el cmd ipconfig /renew. ( si no esperas un tiempo te daran la misma que tenias). y ya tendras una nueva ip.


----------

